# التصميم الميكانيكي machine design



## يونس فاخر (10 أكتوبر 2008)

*التصميم الميكانيكي :machine design *​الرابط التالي لموقع التصميم الميكانيكي مفيد لطلبة الدراسات الهندسية في اختصاص التصاميم وعلى كافة مراحل الدراسة ( البكالوريوس أو الماجستير أو الدكتوراه ) :
يتضمن الموقع :
*INTRODUCTION*
*NOMENCLATURE*
*DESIGN*
What is Design?; why do we design ?; how do we design - problem statement, creating a bank of solution candidates, constraints & criteria, practicalising the candidates, evaluating the candidates, the feasibility study; where do we go from here?; more advanced considerations. 
Appendices - an improvement problem; analysis of a spring driven vehicle; springs as energy stores; extract from *JCH Roberts, Creativity.* 
*STRESS, STRENGTH AND SAFETY*
Safety factor; stress concentration; static indeterminacy; elementary load building blocks; stress & strain resolution; failure theories; putting it all together; design equations for static round shafts; power transmission shafts. 
Appendix - indeterminate assemblies of multiple components. ​ 
*MISCELLANEOUS STRENGTH TOPICS*
Castigliano's theorem; curved beams; asymmetric bending; contact stresses. ​ 
*SPRINGS*
Types of springs; close coiled round wire helical compression springs; the spring characteristic; stresses & stiffness; buckling; wire materials; presetting; fatigue loading; spring design. 
Appendix - presetting a torsion bar. ​ 
*THREADED FASTENERS*
Thread geometry; screw thread mechanics; static failure; loads in an elastic bolted assembly; preload and its control; fluid pressurised joints; bolt fatigue; non-uniformly loaded bolt groups. ​ 
*WELDED JOINTS*
Fillet welded joints; geometric properties of lines; traditional analysis; throat stresses and joint safety; unified analysis; conclusion. 
Appendix - the compliant lap joint. ​ 
*CYLINDERS*
Axial stress; thin cylinders; thick cylinders; design equations; strains; autofrettage; compound cylinders; torsional loading. ​ 
*PRESSURE VESSELS*
Corrosion; welded joint efficiency; thin ****ls of revolution - heads; compensation; pipes and flanges; inspection openings; supports; design. ​ 
*SQUIRREL CAGE MOTORS*
Characteristics of a steady load and of a motor; matching a motor to a given steady load; acceleration; periodic loading. Hydraulic couplings. 
Appendix - integration in practice. ​ 
*V-BELT DRIVES*
Overall geometry; kinetics; fatigue; drive selection; effectiveness; approximate solutions; V-flat and pivoted motor drives. Traction mechanics. 
Appendix - commercial selection tables. ​ 
*BRAKES*
System dynamics; linings. Brake analysis: translating brakes - short and long shoes; drum brakes - short, long rigid and hinged shoes; twin shoe brakes. The braked wheel; braking of vehicles; wheel lock; the vehicle and brake control characteristics. ​ 
*SPUR GEARS*
Overall kinetics of a gear pair; epicyclic trains; conjugate tooth action; the involute tooth; the generation process - tooth systems; profile shift; gear meshing. Gear failure - reliability; tooth forces; bending strength; pitting resistance; varying duty. 
Appendices - continued fractions; geometry of the involute gear tooth. ​ 
*BUCKLING*
Buckling of thin walled structures; stability of equilibrium; effects of imperfections. Submerged pipelines. Practical columns - design equations. ​ 
*FRACTURE MECHANICS*
Fatigue of ductiles; stress concentration; linear elastic fracture mechanics; plasticity; yielding fracture mechanics - the R6 technique; fatigue crack growth. Crack growth kinetics. ​ 
*FINITE ELEMENTS*
Linear 1-networks; extension to 2- and 3-networks. The Rayleigh-Ritz method. Finite element theory applied to elasticity - equilibrium of the discretised body; element stiffness. Implementation; condensation and bandwidth; discretisation. 
Appendices - the refining process; "FEM1" User's Guide. ​ 
*UNITS, DIMENSIONS & CONVERSION FACTORS*
*PROGRAM DIRECTORY*​


----------



## engbasb (10 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله خير وجعله في ميزان حسناتك 
بصراحه موضوع جميل


----------



## يونس فاخر (11 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا اخي engbasb على الرد الجميل


----------



## عبد الرحمن الجمل (19 نوفمبر 2008)

حياك الله يااخي وسدد خطاك وجعل ا لجنه مثو اك وجمع بيني وبينكم في جنة ربكم 
اخاك عبدالرحمن الجمل 
مصر كلية الهندسه جامعة بنها 
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ماجد جلميران (19 نوفمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك اخي ووفقك


----------



## البني عبدالله عربي (10 فبراير 2009)

بارك الله فيك وكتر من امثالك


----------



## مهندس مواد 84 (10 فبراير 2009)

تسلم خيوووووووووووووووو


----------



## مهندس حطاب (20 فبراير 2009)

و الله الاستاذ يونس ما قصر


----------



## المهندس يحيى (6 مارس 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا


----------



## nofal (9 مارس 2009)

بارك الله فيك يا أخى


----------



## عباس عمر (6 أبريل 2009)

عمل متميز وجهد مشكور بارك الله فيك


----------



## AHMAD-1976 (6 أبريل 2009)

*بارك الله فيك وكتر من امثالك مشكور رررررررررررررررررررررر*​


----------



## مهندسة توتا (16 أبريل 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا


----------



## bash98ar (23 أبريل 2009)

Thank you very much for your efforts,and your kind help.


----------



## brain storming (30 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم
ممكن والله اى كتاب اوبحث با اللغه العربيه عن
machining instability
وجزاكم الله كل خير
بس ياريت والله فى اقرب وقت


----------



## brain storming (1 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم
اين الرد


----------



## تخصص الانتاج (1 مايو 2009)

ممكن شرح مامعنى تخصص الانتاج.....


----------



## infractor hawk (9 مايو 2009)

موضوعك رائع 
مشـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكور


----------



## معتصم111 (20 يونيو 2009)

:75::75::75: جزاك الله خير وجعله في ميزان حسناتك :75::75::75:
:75::75::75: مواضيع أكثر من رااااااااااائعة :75::75::75:
:75::75::75:


----------



## عبد الكريم جليل (17 يوليو 2009)

نشكرك على هذا الكتاب الممتاز


----------



## قاسم القريشي (18 يوليو 2009)

*بارك الله فيك*

شكرا على الموضوع الرائع 

تقبل مروري المتواضع :75:


----------



## mnci (21 أغسطس 2009)

free ebooks download
الف شكر


----------



## عمرو حسانين (12 أكتوبر 2009)

*بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا*​


----------



## د.محبس (10 نوفمبر 2009)

thank you 
useful lecture


----------



## هاله الشيخ (15 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووور


----------



## Eng_Matro (16 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا اخي الكريم


----------



## سامي صلاح عبده (22 أغسطس 2010)

لك كل الشكر والتقدير على هذا المجهود


----------



## اسحاق عمان (22 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## yasser elshrkwy (22 أغسطس 2010)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
اللهم امانفعنا بما علمتنا


----------



## عادل 1980 (22 أغسطس 2010)

مشكووووور


----------



## يوسف عيسى محمد (22 أغسطس 2010)

معلومات قيمة جدا كل الشكر لك أخي
وبارك الله فيك


----------



## أمين بكري (22 أغسطس 2010)

الله يجزيك الخير


----------



## احمد الحوارثي (13 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام على من اتبع الهدى


----------



## سماح_محمد (28 نوفمبر 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ceslamnagy_nagy (7 يناير 2011)

مشكور


----------



## ceslamnagy_nagy (7 يناير 2011)

*تصنيع مركبة خاصة لنقل الكونتينر من مكان الى مكان*

اخوانى المهندسين 
انا بحاجة للمساعدة فى تصميم دولى خاص لتحريك كونتينر كما فى الصور المرفقة على برنامج ثلاتى الابعاد مثل soild edge 

ارجو الرد حتى لو باستشارة 
[


----------



## husammu (18 مايو 2011)

شكرا جزيلا على الكتب الرائعه


----------

